

How hard was it to supply arrows to archers in ancient battles? - danso
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/1zmkic/how_hard_was_it_to_supply_arrows_to_archers_in/

======
lazylizard
can't fletching be made from stiff cloth or paper?

